# Mint Tin Electronics Kits



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey folks, ran across this in a Wired article in my news feed today and thought this would be pretty handy for haunters experimenting with electronics. It comes with a lot of useful components, a small breadboard, and a mint tin case big enough to hold the breadboard and a 9v battery. They could also make great little electronics kits for make-n-takes as well.









Source: http://www.makershed.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MSTIN2&Click=68684

Here's a list of everything that's in it... Not too shabby for $20 bucks.

(1) Mint Tin with custom insert
(1) Mini breadboard
(1) 9v Battery Snap
(1) 7805 Voltage Regulator
(1) 3.3v LDO Voltage Regulator
(2) Mini-pushbutton
(1) Mini Power switch
(1) 555 Timer Chip
(1) LM358 OpAmp
(2) Photo Resistors (photocells)
(1) 10k Trimpot
(1) 1k Trimpot
(1) Red LED
(1) Green LED
(5) 100 Ohm 1/4w resistor 5%
(5) 220 Ohm 1/4w resistor 5%
(5) 1K Ohm 1/4w resistor 5%
(5) 10k Ohm 1/4w resistor 5%
(2) 0.1uF Ceramic Capacitors
(2) 100uF Electrolytic Capacitors
(2) 10uF Ceramic Capacitors
(2) 1uF Ceramic Capacitors
(2) .01uf Ceramic Capacitors
(2) .001uf Ceramic Capacitors
(2) 100pF Ceramic Capacitors
(2) 10pF Ceramic Capacitors
(1) 25v Electrolytic Capcitor
(1) 6.3v Electrolytic Capcitor
(2) 1N4148 Diode
(2) 1N4001 Diode
(2) 2N3906 PNP Transistor
(2) 2N3904 NPN Transistor
22ga solid core jumper wire


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool little kit.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

So we throw all the forum techheads in a room with a bunch of tin kits for a $20 Tin Man contest?


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

There a a million ways to reuse those mint tins- the possibilities are endless. http://artofmanliness.com/2011/01/30/22-manly-ways-to-reuse-an-altoids-tin/


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> So we throw all the forum techheads in a room with a bunch of tin kits for a $20 Tin Man contest?


OK I will lead the parade - I will throw in a few picaxes and we will have the replacement for the space shuttle by next week.


----------

